# mole removal while breastfeeding?



## icxcnika (Dec 4, 2002)

+

(Mods: I wasn't sure if this should go here or in "Health and Healing", so feel free to move this if necessary.)

I have a mole on one of my breasts, and I'm thinking about getting it removed. I'm still nursing, though, and likely will be for a long time yet. Has anyone here had a mole removed from their breast while nursing? Did it affect your ability to nurse in any way? I'm thinking that if I did get it removed, it would be surgically, not with lasers. How deep do they have to cut, and would it affect the ducts or nerves at all?? I suppose I should just see a dermatologist already!


----------



## Jillie (May 24, 2005)

I didn't have any removed from the breast, but I did have like 5 or 6 removed at 4 weeks post part w/ dd2. One was next to the breast near my armpit (and dd1 always picked at it while she nursed and drove me crazy). They cut them even with the surface and cauterize it to stop bleeding. The hardest part for me was the individual numbing shots at each area. They were never really sore for me afterwards, just grody looking, and didn't hinder nursing at all.
Also, I just had my regular dr do it at my pp apt. He told me it was one of his favorite procedures. Oh, and at least for me, it was really expensive too. I'd call the business office and check before you do it to avoid sticker shock after the fact.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm an RN. Can you tell me more about the mole? Where is it on your breast and how big is it? Are you concerned it might be cancerous, or is there some other reason you want it taken off? A lot of times, even with a bigger one (unless it's really big), they will do it with local anesthesia which is fine. And, if it isn't near your nipple nursing shouldn't be a problem. Moles do not go into the ducts so there's no worries there. Hope that helps!


----------



## dove (Jun 13, 2005)

There is one on my breast (on the side, not near the nipple) that is to be taken off. There should be no problem - just a local anaesthetic will be used and even though it will be a deep excision (my mom has melanoma, so they will really be trying to get the whole thing plus a clear margin around the mole), the doc assured me it will be no problem. It will only be the layers of skin plus some fatty tissue. hth.


----------



## icxcnika (Dec 4, 2002)

+

Thanks for the helpful replies, Jillie, timneh_mom, and dove.







Timneh_mom, I am going to try to PM you with more information!


----------



## beaches1098 (Jun 17, 2004)

Good luck. I had to have one removed on my face by my temple/hair line area. Just a little spot but it was questionable so they did it right in the office.


----------

